Ask HN: Do you get annoyed with GSearch Results ads disguised as organic result? - leonagano
======
jacquesm
I distinctly remember early Google executives _swearing_ that they would never
do this.

~~~
GoToRO
And calling it deceiving and banning sites that displayed the ads in the same
colors as the site. The ads must be clearly visible! yeah...

------
mtmail
Google Trends or other year-end reports on popular queries don't include
navigational queries. For example searching for nytimes to go to nytimes.com.
When I worked at a competing web search engine the (real) top 100 was full of
navigational queries (and lot of queries that will also never show up in
official reports, like 'sex').

When I watch family members I think it gets worse every year. Every brand name
is typed into the browser URL bar and instead of just adding .com (or .fr or
.de depending on country) it goes to Google and they click the first result.
Often enough that's an ad and Google earned a few cents by users not typing in
.com

------
leonagano
Interesting thread raised by Jason Fried last week:
[https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1168986962704982016](https://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/1168986962704982016)

~~~
NewDayRisen
Is that Jason Fried from Newsweek?

------
apolymath
Yea well Google doesn't care about your feelings. They care about how much
money they can squeeze out of a rock.

------
cercatrova
I never see them courtesy of uBlock Origin.

